# Iguana colour morphs



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

there's an article in this months PRK about iguana morphs. Here's my iggy reading it!










Anyway, I've been looking into morphs and finding it really interesting - iguanas have been kept in captivity for a relatively long time compared to some other reps so I wonder why breeding new colours isn't more common.

Adam Bassett (iguanaroom on here, author of the article) has blue and yellows, as does Tom Crutchfield in the US, but neither has a pure white iguana. The only picture I've found of one is from a South African site










In theory an albino ig crossed with a red would make a pink iguana, I can't find any info on whether it's been tried but I have found this pic is labelled "albino iguana" so maybe it is an albino/erythristic. Whatever he is, he's very pretty!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Now, the real question: Is an Axanthic Red a purple iguana?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting, I still prefer the greens though:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Nice pic of the iguana reading lol.

Regards to them not being as common? I would imagine it would be very expensive to start up such projects, and people have became more aware that they are not generally easy lizards..

I am merely speculating that it could very well be the case, for why morph iguanas have not been bred so much, Speaking to Adam though, he mentions in his expirience that morph iguanas seem to be alot less laid back to what the normal green iguanas can be.

I suppose with there being a massive problem with rescues still that fact could also play a part in it, personally I dont see the problem though, no one is going to spend a high amount of money on a morph iguana to simply just dump it.

I know with some other albino types of reptiles there feeding responses are laid back alot more compard to the normal types so maybey this is a factor in the "seeminly" nice temperments with the iguanas.

I don't know a great deal about morphs though so that is all I will say on the matter, by the way I did not relise iguanaroom was adam bassett, I was asked if I had herd of him a while back and could not place the name anywhere, so I suppose you have just answerd one of my questions also.

I think they are awesome looking iguanas nonetheless though.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Wooow! :flrt: I read that article and i found it really interesting! Also amazing iggys!!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

It was an interesting read, i'm just wondering if its due to the fact that they are very large animals and only a certain clientel can house them, which may cut down their market so it might not be fiananically viable to breed them?


----------

